# Pair of cats - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bella and Marley.

Bella


Marley

Bella is a 4 year old tortie spayed female who has good friend Marley, a black 2 year old castrated male. 
These cats cannot be split up as are very bonded. 
They do not like dogs and can only be homed to an adult household. 
Marley is very nervous and takes a good few weeks to settle into a new home, but once he gains confidence is extremely loving. 
Marley was bought from a pet shop at 5 months old so he missed out on some important socilisation. 
Therefore on first meeting he is very shy and may even hiss at you. 
I came to realise very quickly that this was all noise because even mid hiss he enjoys a fuss. 
He can take a while to settle in a new home, but once he has his feet under the carpet, he is a lovely affectionate lad. 
Marley is completely litter trained. 
If you wish to adopt Marley (and Bella) and want to let them outside, you must live in a quiet location - no busy main roads outside.

All cats are neutered/microchipped/fully vaccinated/wormed/flea treated before they leave. 
A homecheck will apply and a minimum adoption fee of £40 per cat applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey) 
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

